# Diamond offering timeshare rooms to first responders



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2020)

Plan Your Vacation | Hilton Grand Vacations
					

Explore HGV’s travel blog as you plan your next getaway.




					blog.diamondresorts.com
				






> All of our open Diamond-managed properties around the world will be offering complimentary accommodations to medical personnel and first responders. Like many, we have been looking for ways to help. We realized we are in a unique position to provide accommodations that are particularly well-suited for social distancing. Our suites are larger than typical hotel rooms and the majority include full, in-suite kitchens with refrigerators, ovens and stoves, plus full bathrooms and laundry facilities.
> 
> Reservations can be made by calling 1.800.438.2929 or by emailing Groups@diamondresorts.com.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 2, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> Plan Your Vacation | Hilton Grand Vacations
> 
> 
> Explore HGV’s travel blog as you plan your next getaway.
> ...


Hopefully, they won’t have to go through a TS presentation.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 3, 2020)

This is all about publicity.


----------



## avad88 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nice to know some of our excessive maintenance fees are being used for a good cause. However, I wonder how many of their resorts are open. 
Ours is closed until further notice in the Outer Banks and if you miss your week, they say “so sorry—not our fault”.  I know that is true but they have not indicated that they will try to get you in another week or refund any portion of the maintenance fees.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 8, 2020)

There was a story in the Las Vegas review Journal today about diamond resorts offer of Free rooms for healthcare workers. It said the offer includes the Las Vegas resorts: Polo Towers, Cancun resort, and Desert Paradise resort.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 8, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> This is all about publicity.


You are absolutely correct.  

Far better for Diamond to have maintained a semblance of normal commercial operations instead of making units available for free to medical personnel and first responders. What were they thinking?


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 8, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You are absolutely correct.
> 
> Far better for Diamond to have maintained a semblance of normal commercial operations instead of making units available for free to medical personnel and first responders. What were they thinking?


You know they’re going to offer them one of those marketing “deals” so they can get them to an update.


----------



## mjc775 (Apr 14, 2020)

Karen G said:


> There was a story in the Las Vegas review Journal today about diamond resorts offer of Free rooms for healthcare workers. It said the offer includes the Las Vegas resorts: Polo Towers, Cancun resort, and Desert Paradise resort.



Here’s the article: https://www.reviewjournal.com/busin...health-care-workers-first-responders-2001853/

We have reservations in Las Vegas for late May. Hopefully things will be returning to some normalcy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InsideManSunterra (Jun 16, 2020)

Owners and club members will be footing the bill (costs) for these free rooms. It's the "Diamond Resorts" creto.


----------

